# Hindu Kush and Super Skunk



## schoolie (Dec 7, 2006)

Starting off the run with 4 of each. I order 10 seeds of both flavor from nirvana. The seeds were put in "red cups" filled about half way with dirt. As of today all 4 HK plants have popped up and 3 of the SSK have as well. They are under a few fluorescent lights right now and will stay under them for the next 2 weeks untill I harvest my ladys in the HPS room. I believe I will throw them under the 400w HPS then, as well as transplanting them at that same time into 2 or 3g pots. I am going out of town for a week and need to put them in big pots so that I can water them a crap load before I head out. Hopefully they will survive for that week (if not I still have 6 seeds of each).

I'll put some photos up later today or tonight. I love to take photos of my babys so expect lots of pics in this journal.


----------



## schoolie (Dec 10, 2006)

well here are a few pics that are from friday.


----------



## schoolie (Dec 15, 2006)

Here are the little babys today. They are 9 days old. The lights got a little close to a few of them so a few have burnt leaf tips. 














top left Super Skunk, middle top SSK, top right Hindu Kush.
bottom left HK, bottom middle SSK bottom right HK.
There is one more HK not pictured.

They seem to be doing better then how the last batch I grew was doing at the same time. (this is my 2nd grow) 

How are they looking?


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Dec 15, 2006)

they look great. don't you love at the beginning of each crop the potential you hold for each plant. love that feeling. PEACE!


----------



## schoolie (Jan 13, 2007)

okay here is whats going on with these little guys. I was out of town for about 3 weeks and had a friend water then a few times while I was gone. The shitty thing that happend was the power went out and their timer got all wonky and insteed of being on from 4pm untill 11am and off from 11am till 4pm the light was off from like 7pm till midnight. This made the room get very hot during the day, I believe in the 90's.... very bad. They also didn't get as much water as they should have because the guy watering the plants was out of town himself for about 10 days at one point. Oh well here is how they look, they looked every more droopy last night when I got home but after a good watering last night they look a little better today. The super skunks seemed to do much better then the Hindu Kush. Here are a few pics of em. 




















Any thoughts on how to make them better? Also I dont really know how one of the super skunk plants topped itself but it seems to have somehow. The temp in the growroom has not gone above 74 now as well since i've been back so thats good.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 13, 2007)

SS from nirvana be careful i had 2 late hermies show up out of thier strain. use caution as these were very late showing hermies


----------



## schoolie (Jan 13, 2007)

good to know, i'll be sure to keep an eye out for that. thanks.


----------



## schoolie (Jan 13, 2007)

is 65 to cold for the plants? during the day today it got to about 75 and now its night time and it is down to 65. I can warm it up, should I?


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 15, 2007)

no, it can go down to 65. mine do regularly.


----------



## schoolie (Jan 15, 2007)

A few new photos










Looking better... yeah


----------



## dankciti (Jan 15, 2007)

switch to a 24 on cycle cfl or hps it dont matter...

try adding some light nutes read the bottle and start with their recommended for light or weak plants and consider some _Superthrive_ i just picked up a little 10-12 dolla bottle on my lunch break. i hear alot about it and its been around for 40+ years and used by US Agro, US natnl. forrest service, and lots of other fed agencies for our natural parks local parks etc....

ill see how it improves my kids and update with my experience. but according to the bottle like 2-3 drops a gal is a charm. 10 bucks abottle sounds too cheap right??


----------



## schoolie (Jan 15, 2007)

Well they are under a 400w HPS for 21 hours a day. I am using Bigfoot Veg A and B right now as well as superthrive.


----------



## schoolie (Jan 15, 2007)

wait I was wrong they were getting 23 hours of light a day now they have been back to 24 hours a day. 

I think I need to put them in begger pots because they seem to need water every 36 - 48 hours. I waited 3 days untill yesterday and they got really droppy again and the soil was really dry so I watered them last night. I just checked and they are pretty dry again after only 24 hours, bigger pot may be needed.


----------



## schoolie (Jan 16, 2007)

So today I built my veg room and cloned my babys so that I can put them in 12/12 and find out the sex of the plants. Here are a few pics of two of my SSK plant:














And now my new veg room with the clones in it:


----------



## schoolie (Jan 18, 2007)

I transplanted my babys into one gallon pot with the bottom cut out and then put them in another pot so they have more room and are tall raither then wide, I couldn't find any pots that were tall and not wide... I'll post pics tonight after when the lights go back on.


----------



## Ar1$t[][email protected]$ (Jan 18, 2007)

when the temps get hot the water in the air will drop causing wilting which u have put buket of water in the room help raise humidity and just water ur plants u never wanna feed plants dry always water then feed..just wait patience is virtue...when in doubt flush it out..if it aint dry dont apply..late ar1


----------



## schoolie (Jan 18, 2007)

what does that mean? only feed when wet? Nuts? I use nuts with water so if that is what youre talking about then I really don't understand what youre trying to say, sorry please elaborate.


----------



## Ar1$t[][email protected]$ (Jan 18, 2007)

schoolie said:


> what does that mean? only feed when wet? Nuts? I use nuts with water so if that is what youre talking about then I really don't understand what youre trying to say, sorry please elaborate.


FEED=NUTES AND WATER...WATER MEANS WATER NO NUTES 0 EC.

IM SAYING IF UR SOIL DRYS UP TO THE POINT WHERE UR PLANTS DROOP U NEVER WANNA FEED....JUST WATER SO MOISTEN SOIL THEN FEED...IF NOT IT WILL BURN EASIER...YA NO KEEP ME POSTED LATE AR1


----------



## schoolie (Jan 19, 2007)

good to know, thanks bother.

Okay photo time, I love to take photos.











HK plants


















SSK plant


----------



## schoolie (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey I found this on my plants tonight as I was flushing my plants. Anybody know what this is?


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 20, 2007)

looks like the start of nute burn


----------



## schoolie (Jan 20, 2007)

So then it's prolly a good thing that I flushed em out last night then? That will help to stop any further burn correct?


----------



## schoolie (Jan 22, 2007)

hey bud smoker, you said you had super skunk from nirvana before right? How long did they take to first show sex and how long before you found out they were hermies?


----------



## schoolie (Jan 22, 2007)

So I am pretty sure I found some female parts on one of the skunk and on one of the h kush. I will post photos when they are a little easier to take a pic of. Untill then another photo the skunk female is the one on the bottom left with the little light next to it.


----------



## schoolie (Jan 23, 2007)

Well this plant seems to be a girl or a hermie. Take a look at the photo, it has a small pistil and hair, right? There is another one a new nodes down as well.


----------



## slocombe1 (Jan 23, 2007)

where can i get this pucka from got set up ready but want sum propa pucka for it


----------



## schoolie (Jan 23, 2007)

pucka? real? top of the line? sorry, what are you talking about?


----------



## schoolie (Jan 24, 2007)

Well two of my S Skunk are girls and the other one (the droopy one) is a male. Sweet! I am also pretty sure that two of my 4 Hindu Kush are females and am still waiting to see on the other two HKs. Take a look at the pic thats the SK's dude parts. I have not chucked it yet becasue I have not gone out but will ditch it later tonight. 

I sure hope the two skunks are not hermies....


----------



## schoolie (Jan 27, 2007)

So it looks like the final count is two of the three super skunk female and two of the four hindu kush are female so I have 4 plants right now. the kush are taller then the super skunk by like 5 inchs and one of the super skunk is topped the other is not, I am interested to see which will produce more buds in the end. I will try and get some photos up later tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## schoolie (Feb 6, 2007)

So here are the girls two Hk and two Ssk. 19 Days into 12/12. The two HK are pretty tall so I had to go a little tying with them. One of the SSK was topped and one was not. The HK both have a little Zinc Deficiency so they have been getting a little extra zinc I got at a hydro store. They have been getting Bigfoot flower A and B plus Superthrive. Getting water with a ph of 6.5.


----------



## schoolie (Feb 6, 2007)

few more photos


----------



## bigbudeddie (Feb 6, 2007)

nice man nice they look real sweet. Happy growin!


----------



## schoolie (Feb 6, 2007)

Damn they were really small pics. They are all in my gallery much biger there. My bad.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 8, 2007)

Lights should be on 24 hours a day for these little ones.Almost looks like they got over watered while you were gone.Is Tech-9 still making music lol.


----------



## schoolie (Feb 8, 2007)

What? Lights on 24 hours? Yeah Tech is still making is still at it, this is the cover for his new CD. It's pretty good.


----------



## schoolie (Feb 9, 2007)

Damn my SSK plants are getting all crystal coated, the HK has lots of bud but not to many crystals yet. They are looking pretty good more pics soon.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 9, 2007)

Im interested in seeing which one will produce the most bud too..I've only heard of topping being effective but never actually seen any result that make me say "oh i wanna top my plants now..."
..do u have a progress pic of the 2 yet? maybe a brief comparison?

edit: BTW Tech N9ne = washed up


----------



## schoolie (Feb 9, 2007)

Okay here are some pics of the two super skunk the one of the left is not topper the one on the right is topped same otherwise though.


----------



## schoolie (Feb 9, 2007)

few more of them


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 9, 2007)

schoolie said:


> Damn they were really small pics. They are all in my gallery much biger there. My bad.


What I've started doing is to post the pic and then the URL to the good pic below it. A bit more work, but much more readable.


----------



## schoolie (Feb 10, 2007)

Flowering day number 25.

Everything is still looking good. One of my hindu kush plants still seems to be suffering from zinc deficiency a little so when I watered it tonight I gave it more of the zinc stuff I got at the garden store. The super skunk plants are really popping with the crystals, love to see it. I just snapped one pic of the garden. I need to find a nice SLR and a micro lens so I can take better close up pictures.... oh well.


----------



## schoolie (Feb 15, 2007)

Flowering day #30

Time to update again. So the babies are doing well, lots of buds. The SSKs have LOTS of trichomes all over them. The HK are doing pretty well, they are so big.... One of the SSK plants has some weird discoloration in a few of the fan leafs (only about 4 of them), any ideas whats going on or is this is normal because the plant is nearing the end of it's life?


----------



## schoolie (Feb 15, 2007)

BTW the discoloration is seen in the 3rd picture, the large lower fan leaf you can see its kinda weird colored


----------



## schoolie (Feb 16, 2007)

okay so my discoloration maybe is Nitrogen issues? Does anybody have any help? thoughts?


----------



## SiLENT (Feb 16, 2007)

I Dont know what it could be... How many Nutes are you giving her?

Btw man shes a beautiful plant 

Keep that baby growin!


----------



## schoolie (Feb 22, 2007)

Day 37

They are looking pretty good. Just thought I'd throw up some pictures to show you how they are doing.

*Hindu Kush*





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3312&w=o





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3313&w=o




*Super Skunk*





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3314&w=o





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3315&w=o





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3316&w=o





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3317&w=o





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3318&w=o


----------



## jUzSmokEIt (Feb 23, 2007)

Good stuff man keep it up. So out of the plant you topped and the plant you didnt which would you say will produce a bigger yeild. Very curious as im about to start my second grow and looking into this topping business.


----------



## schoolie (Feb 23, 2007)

Right now I'm thinking that the topped might have more bud, but then again who knows untill I cut em down. The non topped seems to have a bigger main cola and seems to have more small buds but the topped has the two colas and almost as many small bud sights. I will for sure have a full report of weight of each when the time comes.


----------



## jUzSmokEIt (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeh would love to know for sure on which produces more...im sure alot of other will aswell. How many days do you have left to harvest?


----------



## schoolie (Feb 23, 2007)

I will be cutting them down the end of their 8th week (58 days) flowering which is March 14th. So 20 days til the cut down and then a week or two for drying and such, although I will post their wet weight when I first cut them down.


----------



## johnny b. goode (Feb 23, 2007)

awesome man, nice work. let us know how the potency is of both after the curing


----------



## schoolie (Feb 25, 2007)

So it's day 40 today and they are all looking pretty damned good. The Super Skunk are for sure much more trichomes covering everything but the Hindu Kush are starting to get the trichome on the leafs as well. The not topped Skunk now has purpling leafs as well as some purple in the bud, didn't know Super Skunk had any purple... Here check out the picture.






https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3403&w=o


----------



## g00sEgg (Feb 25, 2007)

Damn...that's gonna be some good smoke..


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 25, 2007)

Very nice plant schoolie


----------



## insertedtexthere (Feb 26, 2007)

You said this is your 2nd grow? Wow, great stuff, gives me hope for my first grow. Keep up the good work and keep us informed!


----------



## johnny b. goode (Feb 27, 2007)

that's a sexy plant. hey, where'd you get the seeds from?


----------



## schoolie (Feb 27, 2007)

I picked up both the Super Skunk and Hindu Kush from Nirvana back in Oct. I only have used Nirvana so far, I have AK-48 from em vegging right now as well.

Thanks for all the kind comments! Good to see people are taking a look, hope the pictures give good reference. More tonight when the ladies wake up.


----------



## 7xstall (Feb 27, 2007)

excellent work!  i'll be checking back to see the weights of topp'd vs. not.


----------



## schoolie (Feb 28, 2007)

So I didn't get around to taking any new pictures but let me tell you guys, this Super Skunk is some smelly shit to say the lest. Whenever I go into the grow area my nostrils are filled with the deeply pungent smell that almost feels like it's burning the top of the inside of each nostril and it gets stuck in back of my throat so that when I leave or go out I can still almost taste the skunk. Very intense for sure!


----------



## johnny b. goode (Feb 28, 2007)

schoolie said:


> Whenever I got into the grow area my nostrils are filled with the deeply pungent smell that almost feels like it's burning the top of the inside of each nostril and it gets stuck in back of my throat so that when I leave or go out I can still almost taste the skunk. Very intense for sure!


lol sounds nice. do you think the smell would travel outside if near an open window?


----------



## Dessa_8837 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice, so i'm guessing the skunk might be a better smoke/strain then the Hindu?

ShayneD.


----------



## schoolie (Feb 28, 2007)

Okay here we go some NEW pictures from tonight. This is the first day of week 7. I snipped a little Super Skunk... I got fucked up even though it was very "green" as I quick dried to. The Super Skunk does indeed seem to have much more THC all over it but I am very excited to try the two both dried and cured. The HK does look good just different.

Okay on with the pictures!
*Super Skunk plant #1*





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3465&w=o





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3466&w=o





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3467&w=o
*
Super Skunk plant #2 (topped)*





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3470&w=o





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3471&w=o





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3472&w=o

*Hindu Kush plant #1
*





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3468&w=o





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3469&w=o

*Hindu Kush plant #2





*https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3473&w=o





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3474&w=o



Not to bad for my second grow I think. If I can do this ANYBODY can. Comments are always welcome and appreciated.


----------



## schoolie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh also yes the smell would for sure travel out if near an opened window. No doubt.


----------



## Dessa_8837 (Mar 2, 2007)

God damn thats alot of bud. And only your seconf grow?

Congrats!

Now i'm going to go study your grow journal.

ShayneD.


----------



## insertedtexthere (Mar 2, 2007)

::::Claps and cheers!!::::


----------



## hearmenow (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW!! What tasting looking buds! I am excited for you, man. Enjoy that smoke. I'm currently doing a trial run of my own with some bag seed I had. My expectations are low and I'm using this as a trial run before I purchase some quality seed. Keep up the good work!


----------



## schoolie (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks guys for the comments!

So I am half way done with week seven right now and I just flushed the ladies last night. I was going to let them go for a full eight weeks because Nirvana's website say's that they are 7-8 weeks flower time. Does this seem right? They look like they're getting very ready, especially the Super Skunk. 

I have attached my grow cal to look at, does that seem like the right way to go? I am also going out of town from Monday till Friday, I don't think I'm even going to have my buddy come over to check on them because I'm only going to be gone for four nights. When should I give them their last water if I go by the cal I have?


----------



## schoolie (Mar 3, 2007)

Oops I forgot to ad the attachment.


----------



## insertedtexthere (Mar 3, 2007)

sweet shit man. seems like your a very organized person. those girls are lookin mighty fine.


----------



## Kialhimself (Mar 3, 2007)

wow them buds look potant! I bet there a great smoke I will keep watching this grow as it seems wicked and wanna know the weights of the non topped and the topped plant.... neway keep me updated ttyl! ~ Sfe


----------



## johnny b. goode (Mar 4, 2007)

great stuff  the topped looks more potent than non-topped. and the HK looks awesome too


----------



## jUzSmokEIt (Mar 5, 2007)

Great stuff man. Do you have pictures of your set up, lights, fans ect ect.??


----------



## schoolie (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello everybody. I am back and the two Super Skunk are down. I have the wet weights of the topped vs not. 

The None topped came in 70.5 grams. 

The Topped came in at 84.8 grams. 

So there you have it. Topping got me about 14g. I have pictures of both but not with me so I will just post up a few of not topped Skunk for now and the rest later today.






https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3779&w=o





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3780&w=o





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3781&w=o


More later today!!!!!! And I'll put up a pic of my set up as well for you.


----------



## 929420 (Mar 10, 2007)

any1 know of any machines to keep fresh air circulating and smell down. i dont have anywhere to exhaust odor to


----------



## mogie (Mar 10, 2007)

First of all schoolie you have some beautiful buds! I totally agree with your results. I also believe that topping can produce a bigger result. Those buds are making my drool. Yum!!!!!!

924920 go to Suncourt Inductor In Line Duct Fan - 4 in.: Allergy Relief Superstore. Two of these (one intake and one exhaust) will do the trick. 6 inch will move more air then 4 inch of course. Everything you need to install (they come fan only you need to buy the plug in can get everything you need at lowes or home depot for less then $5 just buy their cheapest extension cords less then $2 ea.)


----------



## schoolie (Mar 11, 2007)

Here are some photos of some of the bug I have, I will give the full weight of all once they have dryed more, I'm just to lazy at this point to do so right now although I would say I have about 300g wet. I ran out of room to dry all the stuff, I never really thought about how much space all that weed takes up. I got a few more boxes and put screen in them and will be drying in these boxes. Hopefully I will get around to taking more pictures soon.

*Super Skunk*





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3793&w=o
*Hindu Kush*





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3795&w=o





https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/file.php?n=3794&w=o


----------



## johnny b. goode (Mar 14, 2007)

it looks great man... congrats. but the pics yu posted before the last ones don't work for me.


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 14, 2007)

very nice Schoolie


----------



## btt (Mar 14, 2007)

> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pi...php?n=3794&w=o


Schoolie,

The 2 links go to diff pics. And one happens to be one I just uploaded. The link under the 3rd pic on the last post you made.

Wierd I know. https://www.rollitup.org/73936-post66.html Post to my grow journal earlier today with that same very pic. 

*CLICK ON BOTH LINKS AND COMPARE!

*_Just a heads up. I don't think it was intentional. 
_*
*


----------



## schoolie (Mar 16, 2007)

My bad BTT!

So I did a pretty much dry weight today. Ended up with about 58.05 grams of Hindu Kush and 39.25 of the Super Skunk. I will post some bud shots in the next few days. The SK is really smelly and super sticky! Very knock you down high. The Hindu Kush has a very interesting smell and taste, very earthy but the high got my buddy and me super giggly! Both very good stuff.


----------



## schoolie (Mar 16, 2007)

I think something happened when the site went down, I can't even find all my pictures. Hope things get fixed.


----------



## willyjack420 (Mar 16, 2007)

nice job! I have 4 girls into 5th week of flowering myself, and I have done a lot of thinking about yeild, is 3.5 oz an average amount for those kind of plants? How tall were they when you harvested? Also, when did you top?

Cheers man


----------



## schoolie (Mar 16, 2007)

Well as to the topping, I don't really know now that happened. One day when my plants were little one of the super skunk just seemed it top itself. So it was done when it was a seedling. 

I don't know if that's an average yield or not, 4 plants = 3.5 oz with a 400hps light, I mean I know some people say they can get a gram per watt, but that's hard to do. My skunks were about 2 and a half feet, the hindu kush were LSTed and were about 3 feet tall but would have been like 4 if not LST.


----------



## Doobie Doo (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice grow schoolie, I am running the same test on my grow. 3 are topped and 1 is not and they are in to the 2nd week of flowering. I always thought topping was better for yield. With your results and mine Im pretty sure that will confirm it. Let us know what smoke you like better .


----------



## pako2007 (Feb 27, 2008)

very nice plants..


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 11, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> Im interested in seeing which one will produce the most bud too..I've only heard of topping being effective but never actually seen any result that make me say "oh i wanna top my plants now..."
> ..do u have a progress pic of the 2 yet? maybe a brief comparison?
> 
> *edit: BTW Tech N9ne = washed up*


 
HA! That's awesome you think that.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 12, 2008)

i mean come on, he hasnt dropped an album in 2 yrs. his latest CD is just a bunch of collabo's...

he's flushed up


----------



## smalltownDill (Aug 25, 2008)

nothings wrong leaves are just really heavy thats what indica is know for huge leaves


----------

